# Flags für Intels Atom-Prozessor

## LinuxTom

Hallo Allerseits,

was sind die günstigsten Flags und welche Image muss ich bei der Installation dafür nehmen?

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

wie sieht's damit aus? 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags#Atom_N270

Ich weiß nicht, ob das der Atom Prozessor ist, den du meinst/hast, aber schau halt einfach mal rein  :Smile: 

Wenn die Flags stimmen, scheint das ein 32bit x86 Prozessor zu sein und somit solltest du das x86-image verwenden und nicht das amd64-image (welches auch für EMT64 Prozessoren genommen werden muß, wenn 64bit gewünscht wird  :Wink: )

Grüße

Poly-C

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

der Atom Processor ist lt. Intel voll Core2 kompatibel. Jedoch mit der Einschränkung, dass er mit In-Order anstatt von Out-Of-Order arbeitet und HT anstatt von DualCore hat. Theoretisch sollte somit auch -march=core2 richtig sein. Wenn man einen GCC >=4.3.x hat sollte -march=native die beste Wahl sein.

Ansonsten sind die Safe Cflags aus dem Gentoo Wiki genau das richtige  :Smile: 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Keepoer

Moin,

laut diesem Thread:

 *Quote:*   

> gcc < 4.2.0, 32-bit: prescott 
> 
> gcc < 4.2.0, 64-bit: nocona 
> 
> gcc >= 4.2.0: native

 

Scheinbar scheint es Probleme mit den Core2-Flags zu geben. Ich habe mein System mit prescott gebaut und das funktioniert soweit wunderbar! Sobald 4.2 stable wird, werde ich auf native wechseln...

MfG

----------

## LinuxTom

Danke für die Hinweise. Ich bekomme meinen ersten Atom-Laptop hoffentlich noch bis zum Wochenende. Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen, mit der Geschwindigkeit und dem Stromverbrauch zu anderen Prozessoren?

----------

## Keepoer

Also,

ich habe einen Medion Akoya Mini (praktisch den Wind U100) und einmal das Intel D945GCLF. Auf dem Akoya läuft XP, da ich den nicht alleine nutze, also kann ich dazu wohl keine vergleichbaren Ergebnisse liefern. Sonst gefällt er mir sehr gut! Auch unter XP rennt das Ding wie Hulle! Stromverbrauch ist ok - würd ich mal so sagen

Das D945 ist mein neues Server-Board geworden. Auch wenn der Chipsatz etwas viel Strom zieht - ich habe an dem Board nichts auszusetzen! Das Ding ist ordentlich schnell - kompilieren klappt ganz gut. Kann ich empfehlen!

MfG

----------

## bbgermany

Mit dem Intel Board geht mir das wie meinem Vorredner. Habe da Gentoo Xen am laufen mit 2 Debian DomUs. Alle 3 Systeme laufen anständig flott. Der Stromverbrauch liegt bei 38-40W unter Vollast. Da das CPU Frequency Scaling unter Xen noch nicht läuft (Xen 3.2.1) ändert sich daran auch nicht wirklich etwas im Idle Betrieb. Zusätzlich zu der 100MBit onboard Netzwerkkarte habe ich noch eine GBit Karte eingebaut. 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Polynomial-C

 *Keepoer wrote:*   

> Sobald 4.2 stable wird, werde ich auf native wechseln...

 

Laut "gcc-4.2 / gcc-4.3 plans" wird gcc-4.2 wohl nicht stable werden bei Gentoo...

----------

## Martux

Hat jemand ne funktionierende xorg.conf für das Intel D945GCLF die er mir pm' en kann? Dann muß ich das nicht selbst zusammen fummeln.

----------

## bbgermany

 *Martux wrote:*   

> Hat jemand ne funktionierende xorg.conf für das Intel D945GCLF die er mir pm' en kann? Dann muß ich das nicht selbst zusammen fummeln.

 

pm gesendet.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Martux

Hi!

Super   :Laughing: 

Noch ne Frage: Habe kleinere Probleme mit dem Kernel für das Teil: Benutzt ihr "Symmetric multi-processing support" und "Multi-core scheduler support" oder nicht? Der Atom 230 ist ja 64bit fähig, nur frage ich mich ob das nicht mit "SMT (Hyperthreading) scheduler support" kollidiert.

----------

## bbgermany

Also der Atom sollte mit SMT laufen, da es sich bei dem Atom 230 um eine HT CPU handelt und nicht um eine Multicore.

MfG. Stefan

----------

